# Resin material sheds



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone issued a permit for a resin material shed from a big box store?

Are they code compliant?


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes.

I doubt it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2010)

TJ,

Good thing you did'nt answer the questions backwards?

pc1


----------



## Yankee (Sep 17, 2010)

What code(s) concern you the most in small sheds?


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, 2006 IRC exempts sheds over 120 sq. ft.  We only allow sheds 120 sq. ft. or less.  Zoning requires a permit due to location issues so we require them to be secured to a foundation of some sort (slab or piers) so they don't blow around a lot and are not relocated easily after the final.


----------



## peach (Sep 18, 2010)

Are we talking about the rubbermaid type tool sheds?  They really are just like plastic playground toys... except for the size, I wouldn't worry about them (and I haven't seen one greater than 120 sf.. interesting coincidence?)


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 18, 2010)

200 square feet in 2009 right? It is in Virginia anyway. Sheds that are less than 200 sqft must still meet code requirements, setbacks and other zoning requirements even though they don't need a permit. Zoning will enforce if someone complains.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the question was, do these sheds need to meet "building code" referring to structure, egress etc. I think the answer is "if they are under 150/200sf (depending on code year) then they do not have to meet any other dimensional requirements. Don't be concerned with the roof loads etc. Essentially they are "code compliant" no matter what they look like or are.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

We amended the 09 to reflect the 06 requirement of 120 s.f. is exempt. So, even though they don't require a permit, they must comply with the code for loads. That being said, since we will never know they are going in, the manufacturer has the responsibility of making sure they will comply with load requirements. Out of my hands.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yankee,

Thank you for clarifing the question for me, the concern is do they meet the code? Others posted zoning issues, that too has to be met here with a distance from the main structure and setback requirements. Our city requires a permit for all shed even a 7'x7' shed, and we don't want them next to the house with flamables stored in them.

I did not see where Rubbermaid sheds are code compliant in their information, they refer back to the AHJ for restrictions.

pc1


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Oct 26, 2018)

What's the current code for resin materials? 
Thanks in advance for your help!
____________________________________
Alexandra
Canadian manufacturer


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2018)

Keep them out of the "hot" sun (smiling)


----------

